# Energy free pumping systems



## ovosapian (Mar 6, 2012)

I am looking for a good diagram/idea of some sort of energy free water pumping system. We also face the challenge of pumping up a very large hill and have currently been using a 3/4hp submersible pump, it is a workout for the little pump!


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Are you pumping from a well or other source below your home-level? If from a well (vs a stream), you might be served by "cascading" your water from the low-level to a high-level through the use of poly-tanks. The small pump would bring the water from the well and fill a poly-tank, the second small pump would move the water uphill to another poly-tank and so-on till you get to where you need the water to supply your home / land.

By doing that kind of system, you will be able to use small solar-powered pumps to move the water during the day-time from tank-to-tank and then use a solar / battery system for the final tank to keep the house-pressure at a sufficient level.

If you are moving the water from a stream (fast-flowing) you can use self-powered water pump also known as a ram-pump. More details on the ram-pump system: http://journeytoforever.org/at_waterpump.html


----------



## longtime (Nov 22, 2009)

It's not free (costs water) but does not need electricty.

http://homepower.com/view/?file=HP76_pg42_Lee


----------



## ovosapian (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks for the ideas! Our water source is a creek that runs along side the house below house level. I think the ram system would be ideal.


----------

